# Can I change my User Name?



## TupperMom7

When I first joined the boards my user name was appropriate, but now it's kind of dated.  Is there a way to change my User Name without losing my veteran status?   I guess it doesn't matter really, but I kind of wanted to keep that if I could.


----------



## WebmasterKathy

You'll need to register again with the username you wish to use.


----------



## WebmasterKathy

a)  As a user, you cannot change the name on your user account.

b)  If you wish to use a different username, you'll need to register again with the new name you wish to use. Note that each account requires a unique email ID. You may wish to change the email attached to the old username to a secondary email account (many use a free Yahoo email account for this purpose) so that your main email ID will be available for the new account. 

c)  In some cases, primarily when there is a legitimate security concern as in a case when a user has used their actual real name and now realizes that this was a poor decision for privacy or security reasons, one of the webmasters may be able to change the name on the user account. This is a very time-consuming process that puts a big hit on our database, as the change must be applied to every post they've made. This can only be done by WebmasterAlex during overnight maintenance. Because it is very time intensive, we will not do this for routine "I want a different name" requests. In these security-based instances, you must contact WebmasterAlex via PM or email, clearly explain the background and reason that you feel this is necessary, and provide the account name that you desire. When and whether he can accommodate the request will be at his discretion.

Hope this clears up the confusion.


----------



## ccmystic16

Well that answered my question.  I'm ccmystic16 BUT when I joined as wasn't so active one the threads or blogs now I have a sharesite and joined a few other blog sites at CynthiaY2 so I too would love to convert my ccmystic16 to CynthiaY2 so since I can't I put it underneath my Login Name.

If you are every able to change your Login Name please let me know.


----------



## meriberi00

I find it kind of ridiculous that you cant change it, without signing up for a new account...


----------



## RobynPrincess

WebmasterKathy said:


> a)  As a user, you cannot change the name on your user account.
> 
> b)  If you wish to use a different username, you'll need to register again with the new name you wish to use. Note that each account requires a unique email ID. You may wish to change the email attached to the old username to a secondary email account (many use a free Yahoo email account for this purpose) so that your main email ID will be available for the new account.
> 
> c)  In some cases, primarily when there is a legitimate security concern as in a case when a user has used their actual real name and now realizes that this was a poor decision for privacy or security reasons, one of the webmasters may be able to change the name on the user account. This is a very time-consuming process that puts a big hit on our database, as the change must be applied to every post they've made. This can only be done by WebmasterAlex during overnight maintenance. Because it is very time intensive, we will not do this for routine "I want a different name" requests. In these security-based instances, you must contact WebmasterAlex via PM or email, clearly explain the background and reason that you feel this is necessary, and provide the account name that you desire. When and whether he can accommodate the request will be at his discretion.
> 
> Hope this clears up the confusion.


How do you email webmaster Alex? Xx


----------



## WebmasterCricket

webmasteralex@wdwinfo.com


----------



## RobynPrincess

Thank you very much!


----------



## RobynPrincess

is there anyone else I could PM about it? I think Alex must be busy as I haven't had a reply x


----------



## WebmasterCricket

Unfourtunatly, he would be the only one at this time who can perform that action.

Did you try carrier pidgeon?


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

There have been people who've changed their names in the past - meaning that they created a new name and stopped posting under their old names.  Some have put titles under their names like (formerly x), (member since), or (I had # posts before I changed my name).

I understand that some people want to retain their history, or acknowledge the number of posts that they have made.  It really doesn't matter.  People will get who you were (some people have really long memories), and will accept your new name.

Post counts really don't count since they have started those post count games where people post only to drive up their number.  It might be frustrating to not be able to change your names, but the webmasters make their decisions based on past experience (and they have a LOT of experience, as do some of us moderators), and through the years, have developed rules that work best for this site.


----------



## RobynPrincess

I havent had a reply as to whether I can change or not. Tbh given the reason I would think Alex would change it for me  just waiting on a reply


----------



## WebmasterKathy

RobynPrincess said:


> I havent had a reply as to whether I can change or not. Tbh given the reason I would think Alex would change it for me  just waiting on a reply



You'll just need to register again with he new username you wish to use.


----------

